# My trip to TK Maxx



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I went the the local TK Maxx at the weekend with the hope of getting some new clothes and ended up with very little for me but loads for Sonny :

I did not realise that they had a pet section (is hidden up the back at the one I go to) they had some lovely beds and bowls which I quickly bypassed but had to stop and look at the dogs toys. I got him a peperami Frisby (not really a fetch kind of dog but I am going to take on holidays in June) and a new big tuggy knot rope - he loves these and already has one but I have to buy them online as not seen them locally - going to take this on holiday as well. I also got a long rope with a tennis ball in it which he is currently trying to destroy and a tuff tuff man (love this it has lasted longer than I thought) - I may have to go back next week and get more of the tuff tuff ones they had hoops and bones as well and could do with one for holidays. Finally got an RSPCA dog toy set not really for Sonny but will be useful if I get a puppy. So it was a successful day for Sonny but not so much for me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds fab, i never knew they had a pet section


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes you can get some great stuff in there- the beds and bowls are normally good, but like any thing with the shop it's all about going on the right day.

We got our two there Xmas toys from there.


----------



## Faithy5690 (Mar 23, 2011)

This sounds really good, we have two local stores but neither do doggy stuff  (not that i know of anyway and i have been and gone round the store many times)

happy shopping anyway!:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not think the one near me used to either it was up beside the home section. The beds looked lovely they had a whole aisle of them but as Sonny already has about 5 and sleeps in none of them I thought I better not buy any more - he much prefers the settee or the bed  The rope and tuff tuff man are still in one piece (although the tennis ball is looking a bit bald) think I will need to go back in and get some more Tuff Tuff ones though.


----------



## Faithy5690 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe it is a new thing they are introducing, i will deffo go and investigate when i am near a t k maxx again though. :001_smile: 

Were they reasonable too?


----------



## springer-lucy (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucy's favourite toy was from TK Maxx, it's a lovely long, unstuffed, cuddley, squeaky toy rabbit. 

Only problem is they don't sell the same things all year round so if your dog really likes something, buy lots while they're in! We've not been able to find Lucy's favourite toy again and she could do with a new one as it's looking a bit sad now.

They sell really nice dog beds too!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

They were quite resonably priced - I am sure that my local one had some long unstuffed animals in (quite a lot of them not sure if they were the same as the ones you discribe but they sound similar) but did not really look at them as I think Sonny would tear them apart might get one for when out walking though. I thought it might be a bit hit and miss as to what they have in stock that is why I am planning on going back next weekend - although since Sonny already has 2 crate full of toys he is not going to run out any time soon.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't realise that TK Maxx did doggy things. Will definitely have a look next time I'm near it. Cheers


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

I also go to TKMaxx for doggy shopping; they stock some really fab stuff. Obviously hit and miss as with all shopping ventures there, but that said I always find something for Flo. I buy his Pet Head grooming products from there and they do really unique toys, doggy clothes and accessories - all of his bedding and beds came from there too come to think of it!

Their stuff is like what you see on the posh, expensive websites, but priced so that us folk (speak for myself! ) can afford to spoil our dogs too!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

sunshine80 said:


> I went the the local TK Maxx at the weekend with the hope of getting some new clothes and ended up with very little for me but loads for Sonny :
> 
> I did not realise that they had a pet section (is hidden up the back at the one I go to) they had some lovely beds and bowls which I quickly bypassed but had to stop and look at the dogs toys. I got him a peperami Frisby (not really a fetch kind of dog but I am going to take on holidays in June) and a new big tuggy knot rope - he loves these and already has one but I have to buy them online as not seen them locally - going to take this on holiday as well. I also got a long rope with a tennis ball in it which he is currently trying to destroy and a tuff tuff man (love this it has lasted longer than I thought) - I may have to go back next week and get more of the tuff tuff ones they had hoops and bones as well and could do with one for holidays. Finally got an RSPCA dog toy set not really for Sonny but will be useful if I get a puppy. So it was a successful day for Sonny but not so much for me


Been to TKMAX today myself (Ihave loads of gift cards still from xmas) love the home section! But cannot be bothered to sift through the clothes! Best time for meto go is Monday lunch when the staff have half sorted out the mess from the weekend and there are not many shoppers in there!


----------

